# 1 Million CP vs AE Powerlight 24w?



## Dukester (May 31, 2006)

Who would win in over all output and throw? Would the difference be overwhelming or maginal?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Blindspot (May 31, 2006)

Until someone with better infomation than me chimes in, I would say that, assuming you are referring to the commonly bought hand held 1m candlepower 12v spotlights, the 24w AE light should produce much more light.


----------



## kinseykaylor (May 31, 2006)

also, refector size has a lot to do with throw. Output could be figured out by watts. HID's of that size wattage will produce 3 times the light per watt than halogen. 
So long story short. For output the HID is equivelent to a 75 watt halogen.
Most cheap spotlights will be 75 watts or less.


----------



## missionaryman (May 31, 2006)

for throw the AE powerlight would definately win, I have a coleman 100w spotlight with 9" relector and it will throw a useable beam for about 1200m from what I've heard the AE will go 2km - HID's throw immensely well. For overall output I'd still say the AE because of the colour of the beam and the quality of the beam from the well designed relector.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 1, 2006)

24w AE powerlight


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 1, 2006)

1 Million candlepower Sun Spot (The Power light) spotlight. Hope this helps


----------



## Dukester (Jun 1, 2006)

AAron - At what distance if you recall to the treeline? Yes, it does appear that the output & throw is an supstancial improvement using the AE.

Dave


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 1, 2006)

The tops of the trees in the distance are probably 150-200 yard, not exactly sure. They are on a hill in our nieghbor's land.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I would say the HID light too.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 5, 2006)

Dukester said:


> AAron - At what distance if you recall to the treeline? Yes, it does appear that the output & throw is an supstancial improvement using the AE.
> 
> Dave




The bulb temperature of the AE powerlight looks too high to be useful to me as an outdoor light.

I'll stick with halogens until they come out with more handheld HID's that don't have blue glarebulbs to make it seem like they're putting out more useful light than they really are.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 5, 2006)

InfidelCastro, What do you mean "make it seem like they're putting out more useful light than they really are." 


The AE lit up more of the trees and lit them up brighter than the spot light did. The spot light was way yellow looking too. Its kinda hard to look at the beam of an incan after using the HID. Really looks yellow then.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jun 5, 2006)

Aaron1100us said:


> InfidelCastro, What do you mean "make it seem like they're putting out more useful light than they really are."
> 
> 
> The AE lit up more of the trees and lit them up brighter than the spot light did. The spot light was way yellow looking too. Its kinda hard to look at the beam of an incan after using the HID. Really looks yellow then.




I was referring to the color temperature of the blue bulb. A lower color temperature bulb would put out a more natural spectrum making things easier to see than with a blue bulb.


----------

